

NSA - RDRAND - jerogarcia
http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/rdrand.c#L35
I&#x27;ve been reading some stuff about all this mess and i&#x27;ve decided to check out the implementation of RDRand.
I found this &quot;we are architecturally guaranteed a reseed&quot;  a bit confusing ,  maybe someone with more experience in random number generation and encryption makes some sense out of it .. if you check the code there&#x27;s a ASM call if the feature is supported and that&#x27;s it.
I found it curious
======
hannibal5
That's just the code in Linux that calls RDRAND.

Here is the actual instruction in VHDL:

    
    
      --
      -- copyright NSA, Top Secret//UMBRA
      -- 
    
      entity RDRAND is
      port(	
        RND: out rnd_long
      );
      end RDRAND;  
    
      architecture RDRAND of x64_op is
      begin
          
        RND <=  x"4e5341746f524e44"; 
    
      end RDRAND;

